# 300 blackout/whisper



## JonWayne (Jan 7, 2011)

Anybody doing reloads for this caliber? Wanting to run the hornady sst 123 grain. Any suggestions?


----------



## JuanGrande (May 29, 2010)

The only loads I've done are sub-sonic. I've used Sierra 220 and 240 mks and Hornady 208 A-max. I did pick up some Speer 130gr HP's that I plan to develop a load for soon for varmints.


----------



## JonWayne (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea I like the hornady sst. Let me know when you do the 130gr. Mainly will use the gun for hogs and maybe deer


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

I am unfamiliar with this cartridge. What are the specifics? What is it's parent cartridge?


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

The parent is a shortened 223/5.56.

The philosophy is to use existing mags and bolts, so literally the only swap is a bbl. to get a standard 223AR upper switched.

It is comparable to an improved 300 Whisper and completely open source...nothing proprietary.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

CDHknives said:


> It is comparable to an improved 300 Whisper and completely open source...nothing proprietary.


Yeah, I understand. That guy at SSK is a crotchety old man. Quit dealing with him years ago.

Thanx for the info.


----------



## RedFly (Mar 22, 2010)

Heavier bullets do better with sub-sonic loads on big game.

123 grains x 1000 fps = 273 ft. lbs.

208 grains x 1000 fps = 462 ft. lbs.

You could, of course load that 123 SST to 2200 fps and have a real sweet bullet for big game with more range but it wouldn't be subsonic of course. Post up what kind of trajectory you get though I've always wanted to know from someone firsthand about that kind of set up.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/300_AAC_Blackout_(7.62%C3%9735mm)


----------



## westexhunt (Apr 29, 2012)

I shoot it in a 10.5" AR upper that I built through a 7.62SD and in a 16" rebarreled Axis Savage with the same can. So far I have been shooting 208 A-maxes. I have some 125 gamekings to try later. The 208 amaxs are impossible to get right now so the 125's are on next on my load list. So far I have only loaded the blackout subsonic. The 125 gamekings are supposed to be great on deer and hogs we will find out. Next challenge is to find a cheap bullet for the blackout that I can use for fun/plinking.


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

I just ordered a reasonably priced .300 Blackout upper receiver on Saturday (two days ago) from Model 1 Sales. Received an automated email response today that "my order has been processed and will be shipped in approximately six weeks". Will see how that goes.

Any problem with making .300 Blackout out of shortened and resized .223 brass?


----------



## JuanGrande (May 29, 2010)

I've made 300 whisper/blackout brass from .223 before. Just trim below the neck and resize. I trimmed with a tiny tubing cutter I picked up at Lowes but there are other methods. I was cheap, the cutter cost only a few bucks. Haven't seen any problems with neck tension of any sort in either my AR or my bolt gun. 

But a word of caution, making the brass took a long time to cut. I'm glad I did it but next time I'm just buying brass on line or from someone. There are people on the firearms forums making some from Lake City brass for good prices, especially if you value your time.


----------



## westexhunt (Apr 29, 2012)

I bought my brass. It's all 09 LC stuff, and really looks good. Guy roll sized it and polished with stainless steel media. I will look for his email if anyone wants it. I payed with paypal and he shipped the next day.


----------



## JuanGrande (May 29, 2010)

I'd be certainly interested in his email. Thanks!


----------



## JuanGrande (May 29, 2010)

Westexhunt, how are the 208 A-max's doing for you? Went to the range yesterday to test some loads and I wasn't that impressed. I was loading with 10.8g of 1680 powder (about 980fps). My best load so far is 11.2gr of 1680 behind a Sierra 220 MatchKing (1010fps).


----------



## westexhunt (Apr 29, 2012)

I will have to get my load data out. I worked up a load to average right at 1040 fps and it shoots right at 1" in a AR. Same load in bolt gun was well over 1100 fps as expected. Didnt accuracy test in the bolt gun but it was looking good. Now I have to figure out what to do about keeping both guns subsonic with the same load. I will shoot some axis deer or something with one ASAP to see what happens. I'm expecting heart shots to work fine and everything else to be a toss up.


----------



## whack master (Jul 26, 2012)

Been loading sub sonic with great results. RL#7, 11.5gr, rem 7 1/2 primers, hornady cases trimmed to 1.35, Hornady 208 Amax, OAL of 2.37
Shooting sub MOA at 100yds. 7 fps deviation on velocity. Its all about keeping the velocities close. Hope this helps


----------



## whack master (Jul 26, 2012)

Forgot some other important info. Rem 700 bolt action, 16" Hart barrel, 1X8 twist, average velocity is 1070fps


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I must be misssing something here. All the excitement about the new whiz bang 300 blackout/ whisper, etc. If you are shooting 120-125 gr bullets what are you gaining over the old tried and true 7.62x39??? Same weight same, maybe even less velocity than the old AK-47 bullet.

As far as the big bullets are concerned, which this caliber gives you, what's so great about an 1100 fps 200 gr bullet?? I can beat that with my Vaquero.

I just don't get it. I must need enlightening. Help me.

THE JAMMER


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Primary application - shooting with a can. But, it will also match the basic ballistics of the Soviet round. So, its not just subsonics with a can. Plus, you can use all the off the shelf AR parts, and essentially just add a barrel. 

Admittedly, niche product with limited appeal.


----------



## whack master (Jul 26, 2012)

You absolutely have to have a can to get the full effect. Without a doubt, my favorite gun to shoot. 100+yds the hogs never know what hits em


----------



## mrvmax (May 10, 2012)

THE JAMMER said:


> I must be misssing something here. All the excitement about the new whiz bang 300 blackout/ whisper, etc. If you are shooting 120-125 gr bullets what are you gaining over the old tried and true 7.62x39??? Same weight same, maybe even less velocity than the old AK-47 bullet.
> 
> THE JAMMER


It was designed for firing both suppressed and unsuppressed. You can fire both subsonic and supersonic loads depending upon the use and it's a 30 caliber bullet to help with power behind a slower subsonic load.


----------

